# anyone squirell hunting yet?



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I went out for alittle bit but it was way to hot out to be squirrel hunting..I am going to wait till it cools down a bit.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

I went out this evening and seen 1 but no shot. To many leaves yet and way to hot........Rich


----------



## Ranger4x4 (Jun 11, 2004)

Yeah, went back in dad's woods this afternoon, the squirrels have already cut on a couple hickory's and moved on to others, but not today, apparently they have air conditioned dens because I saw only one and i'm pretty sure he was a little red squirrel at that. Wouldn't give me a good shot with my .22 and had no way of resting the barrel on anything for what little I could see of his head. Missed him and could see where the bullet hit the branch just below where he was peeking at me. But it felt good to get out in the woods anyhow, spooked up a deer and it snorted at me something fierce. Probably thinking man this guy is out way too damn early lol.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I killed 3 saturday morning, went back to the same spot last night and only seen 1 but alot of fresh cuttings around hickorys. I think they are really feeding heavy in the morning when its cool, its just way to hot in the evenings they don't move to well.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I really dont get out much this early. We have a lot of walnut trees on my property, so as soon as it starts to get cold those little guys really start to bulk up. Yea im sure most of it is fat, but there is a little extra meat added too. But im a big guy so every extra bit of meat helps. I dont have to worry about anyone else hunting them so i can wait as long as i want.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

I got 4 so far at different places. Im sick of overhunted publicland.  Only take what you need guys, 6 squirrel limit is way to many for one place.   Make it challenging and use a .22.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I have gone out twice, once at my uncles farm and the other time at Alum Creek. My bro downed one at the farm and we saw three and I didn't get anything at Alum, but did see one on public land so that was nice.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2004)

Squirrel populations seem to be very low in S/W ohio this year. This morn. I went to a woods where I usually see about 20 different squirrels and I only saw 1.  . I think the limit should be like 1 or 2 a day instead of 6.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your bad luck trap, I am going out in the morning and give it a shot.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Hit a private spot in Marion County this weekend. I got to shoot at 3. Missed one, hit another, found the blood trail, but did not find the squirrel - and took another. Not bad for my first time out - ever. I had a lot of fun and will definitely be going again. I was using a .22, so it was a challenge.


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

I've been thru woodbury and powelson wildlife in the past week and saw NO hunters ! did see a bowhunter today on way to feed mill. First one this year!I remember when squirrel season and rabbit season was a day out of school for most kids.things sure are changing as you get older!!the bowhunter i saw was by hisself . Is it just me or is hunting and fishing dying out??people just dont have the stamina or maybe the time to enjoy the outdoors?? what do you think??


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I think the number of hunters is declining, thus the youth hunting season to try and get kids involved.


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

Instead of a fishin' pole, they got a game controller in their hands!!!thats why they are getting heavy!sad situation!!


----------

